# SS Baron Ruthven



## MaidenAlba (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum.

In my genealogy searches I found I am related to a Joseph Ruddy who served on board the SS Baron Ruthven when he died in 1933 in Calais. I understand he drowned and I am trying to find out the cir***stances surrounding his death.

Can anyone assist me please?

Thank You


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

The Deaths at Sea Register only says that he drowned. You may wish to obtain the ship's official logbook for the year 1933 and check the narrative section where there should hopefully be some information about his death. The logbook is held at the Maritime History Archive in Canada under the ship's official number 148982. Contact details below.
Try an email to them first asking if they can check if there is any information held regarding his death.

Maritime History Archive
Memorial University of Newfoundland
St. John's, NL
A1C 5S7

709-864-8428

Email - [email protected]

Regards
Hugh


----------



## MaidenAlba (Dec 14, 2017)

Hugh,

Many thanks for your post which has been helpful. I'll make the necessary contact tomorrow.

Thanks again.


----------

